# mead wone



## QuarryHillVineyard (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anybody have a recipe for a good mead wone?


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mead wine do you mean? As an the drink of the gods?


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi nealw, I know that this question is going to bite me but why would you heat the honey to near boiling? To remove volatile flavor molecules and aromatics? Honey is so concentrated that I thought nothing can live or grow in it which is a) why it does not need to be refrigerated , b) it has enormous shelf life and c) it has been used for millennia as a bactericide to protect wounds. I have made only about a dozen meads or so and have never heated (pasteurized) the honey and have never had even a hint of a problem. The only consequence of heating the honey to 180 degrees, IMO, is to make it taste more bland.


----------

